# IVF - Ovitrelle



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I was wondering if you could put my mind at ease   
Just got my prescription through and it has Ovitrelle on it.

Now I guess this is instead of Pregnyl.

I was on 10,000iu of pregnyl of trigger jab, and I have only been prescribed 250mcg of Ovitrelle??, it seems alot least or is it not??
Thanks for you help

Take care
Jo
x x x


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Just pulled this off the web Jo I think it answers the question for you

Clare

"Designed to make infertility treatment easier for patients, the new Ovitrelle Solution for Injection is designed so that patients can administer their r-hCG in one single step. Unlike other hCG treatments, the Ovitrelle Solution for Injection does not require patients to mix medication prior to injection. It is also the only available recombinant version of human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG), one of three hormones required to treat infertility. Essentially equivalent in structure to naturally occurring hCG, Ovitrelle triggers ovulation in women being treated for infertility."


----------

